# Travel Exemption for PRs



## Samk80 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi,

My wife is a permanent resident of Australia. She's applied for travel exemption twice (to leave Australia) but in both occasions her request got denied.

Response below:
"The Australian Border Force (ABF) has considered your request and the authorised decision maker has determined that your travel is not exempt from the travel restrictions. If your circumstances change, please submit a new request."

She had a return ticket in April 2020 after arriving in Dec 2019 but couldn't go ahead because of Covid outbreak so she rescheduled her flight after a year to visit her family.

She is planning to stay overseas for more than 3 months (which is one of the reasons that you can get exemption) but it's unusal to get rejected without getting a clear response from department of home affairs!

Wondering if anything can be done to get approval?

Regards,
Sam


----------



## mrsmorrow28 (Apr 7, 2018)

This was our next alternative if this thing carries on for longer... disappointing to hear that may not even be an option!


----------



## harry1982 (Jul 27, 2021)

Any update on your situation? I have a similar case for my mother who is PR here, we already applied 3 times and got rejected. They don't give any proper reason at all.


----------



## Samk80 (Oct 11, 2017)

She gave up. One of my colleagues got through. He got a letter from Dr that he's having mental health issue and need to reunit with family. Something like that but I don't know the exact content of that letter.

Let me know how you go!


----------

